# Quick Question?



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Brahms Concerto recording from this CD was live or not?

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=149756

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Not AFAIK - wiki simply has it as recorded in 1940 on RCA Victor whereas it flags up the live recordings e.g. Edwin Fischer with Wilhelm Furtwängler and the Berliner Philharmoniker (recorded *live *in 1942 on Deutsche Grammophon).


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you taggart.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sure this thread will go on for many months on sheer momentum.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Burroughs said:


> Does anyone know if the Brahms Concerto recording from this CD was live or not?
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=149756
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Actually, at the time it was made, this recording was performed by live persons and recorded by live persons. Therefore, it is a "live" performance. I don't believe the Zombies started recording till 1965 with the release of their album _Begin Here_ in the UK. It is interesting that their song "Time of the Season" didn't become a hit till 1969, a couple of years after the band had disbanded ... so the group was definitely "dead" when that "hit" hit. But other than that example, all of the music I know on record or CD has been recorded live. :tiphat:

Next question?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I'm sure this thread will go on for many months on sheer momentum.


OK, I'll start:

Hey, Burroughs, you fascist, we're onto you! We know what sort of agenda you're pushing here. Oh, sure, it's framed as an apparently innocent question about the provenance of a 74-year-old recording, but we all understand your nasty little game.
Go on, admit it. You hate live recordings. Or studio performances. Whatever. It doesn't matter, the point is you've been found out. Well, let me tell you buddy, I like both live recordings and studio performances and I'm here to tell you that your thinly veiled contempt for whichever of them you have thinly veiled contempt for is exactly the sort of thing I've been fighting against ever since the invention of recordings, or the invention of live performance, whichever is the relevant one here.

No, wait, let me try another one:

Hey, Burroughs, how can you prefer (live recordings or studio performances) to (live recordings or studio performances)? You wouldn't catch me listening to that muck, I can tell you. No, having to sit through a (live recording or studio performance) is like listening to, oh, I don't know, something quite unpleasant anyway. Give me a (live recording or studio performance) any day and keep your dreadful (live recordings or studio performances) to yourself!

:devil:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some info here: there´s both a studio recording and a live recording from early May 1940, cf.

http://www.classicalcdreview.com/horobrah.htm :"_His 1940 Victor recording with the NBC Symphony under Toscanini was made three days after the live performance heard on this CD. The live performance is already well known to collectors, currently available on several labels. It is not as controlled as the studio recording, but infinitely superior to the August 1939 live recording from Lucerne, which was the first time the two performed it together_"


----------

